# AMD 5600X Cinebench results on LTT forum, 4.70 Ghz all core.....



## mastrdrver (Nov 2, 2020)

Post your Cinebench R20+15+R11.5+2003 Scores **Don't Read The OP PLZ**
					






					linustechtips.com
				




Air cooled: 4.70Ghz all core

CB20 Single:  609
CB20 Multi:  4746


----------



## dir_d (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks real Good


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 2, 2020)

That's great single but multi was supposed to be better than the 3700, my 3700 has 5300.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 2, 2020)

Thats base 3700X good in Multi also running it at supported 3200mhz.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 2, 2020)

When you mess with CCX and cores are disabled from BIOS, things really look worse on Cinebench. I did it by mistake on my 3900X couple times and haven't gotten any good results in turn. It's a pretty thread-heavy benchmark.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 2, 2020)

mastrdrver said:


> Post your Cinebench R20+15+R11.5+2003 Scores **Don't Read The OP PLZ**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not 4.7ghz all core. Look at the ranking in cinebench itself. See that 4.3, that means it's on auto not manual overclock, or a 4.3 clock is possible. If it was running a 4.7 all core manual overclock, then it would show 4.7ghz there not 4.3ghz.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 2, 2020)

I wonder if the R15 tweaks apply to R20 as well. There are BIOS tunes specifically for getting high scores in Cine on AMD boards, but it's definite that a tiny bit over 600 on single is pretty great.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 2, 2020)

Now after looking more closely at the 4.7ghz boost clock from the cpuz screens... I'm left freaking amazed. On Ryzen hitting max boost clock required the processor to run high voltage, near maximums for that single core boost. However on this 5600x, while hitting its 4.7ghz boost clock it only needed 1.256v which damn amazing.  It went from 1.45v down to 1.25v! This is very promising for those wanting to manual overclock. Cliff notes it looks like there's a bit of room to play with now unlike the previous generation.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 2, 2020)

Maybe when they do the Zen successor (think 2 gens later), we might get an architecture without these clock / voltage walls. But needless to say, these chips are probably going to be amazing.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks like its crippled at 1600mhz infinity setting, the 3600x does 1900mhz. What is the point being first if you dont have the skills ... sigh


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 3, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Looks like its crippled at 1600mhz infinity setting, the 3600x does 1900mhz. What is the point being first if you dont have the skills ... sigh



Ease up with the hyperbole. If anything it shows that there is a lil bit of performance still on the table and it doesn't take any darn skill to stick in 3600mhz memory, smh. And really, even if it was running 3600mhz, it barely makes a difference in the grand scheme of things a few percent. Its ironic you don't notice the voltage scaling but freak on the IF speed...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 3, 2020)

Does this mean that manual OC will be viable again?


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 3, 2020)

Jumper118`s Cinebench - R15 score: 2040 cb with a Ryzen 5 5600X
					

The Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4702.3MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R15 benchmark. Jumper118ranks #92 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




4,7Ghz and scores like a 6GHz 8086k.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 3, 2020)

ViperXTR said:


> Does this mean that manual OC will be viable again?



Can't say for sure now, but dammit the voltage scaling looks pretty darn good for it. With Ryzen 3000 the cpu acted like there were two modes, though really there were two actual modes according to the silicon FITness monitor, a low load state and a high load state. The low load state = single core boosting (1.5v) and the high load state = all core (limited by FITness monitor typically 1.3v ish and below). The problem previously was that you could not get high single core boosting with a RATIO overclock because we are limited by the high load voltage maximum. Like for ex. a 4.3ghz all core oc cannot exceed 1.3v as far as the FITness monitor was concerned. That 1.3v obviously meant that there was no way to get the high single core boost.

BUT since these chips are hitting their boost on a teeny bit of voltage, that means we can run a big RATIO overclock and still get our max single core boost.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

And here we go! A big all core overclock as suspected with a 1900 fclk.









						AMD Ryzen 5 5600X Zen 3 Hits 4.85GHz All-Core Overclock In New Leak
					

An overclocked managed to hit 4.85GHz across all cores on AMD's 6-core/12-thread Ryzen 5 5600X.




					hothardware.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

would be nice to know temps and what coolers they used... sigh


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> would be nice to know temps and what coolers they used... sigh



He has it on water, if you got to the next page on the their you can see it's just sitting on a bench.
bye the way he has a cpu-z validation with it at 5.1ghz I believe it was on water.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm going to aim for a 4.7 all core at 1.39v  and go from there


----------

